# Crosscut Spalted Maple Call Set



## haddenhailers (May 14, 2013)

Just wanted to share with y'all my last call I got done last night. Still needs to be laser engraved, but functionally it's all there. Customer is super pumped!

Crosscut spalted, stabilized maple with African Blackwood Caps. Left to Right; Crow, Duck, Goose and Predator Calls.

[attachment=24904]

Let me know what y'all think!

Thanks,

Andrew Hadden


----------



## Outdoormarsh (May 14, 2013)

Awesome lookin calls! 

I like the mouth piece on hat crow call. Did you make it?


----------



## haddenhailers (May 14, 2013)

No sir I didn't. Got them from rivermallard on tho. Thank you though!


----------



## healeydays (May 14, 2013)

Andrew,

Those are gorgeous. You are missing one call though. It's the calling the family to dinner call, cause with those calls the dinner table will definitely be full...


----------



## Outdoormarsh (May 14, 2013)

Gotcha! Ill have to check his stuff out!


----------



## bearmanric (May 14, 2013)

Those look real nice. Rick


----------



## SENC (May 14, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## haddenhailers (May 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! Bad news is I took them to the laser engraver yesterday and the engraver decided to have a hiccup on one of the images, so I have to turn the duck call back down and clear coat. Should be ok, but just a pain to do with that band still on it.

Andrew


----------



## dbroswoods (May 30, 2013)

haddenhailers said:


> Thanks guys! Bad news is I took them to the laser engraver yesterday and the engraver decided to have a hiccup on one of the images, so I have to turn the duck call back down and clear coat. Should be ok, but just a pain to do with that band still on it.
> 
> Andrew



Them are some fine looking callers Andrew!!!

Mark


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2013)

I think those will call customers just fine.


----------



## haddenhailers (May 30, 2013)

He was over joyed with them!


----------

